# HELP! WINDOW WILL NOT GO UP!!!



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Whilst driving to work today i put my drivers window down abit then a few mins later went to put the window but instead of going up it went down!!!!. stopped it half way then tryed to raise the window up again and it went all the way down! now thats its down i can not get it to raise. even when i go to lock the car if i hold down the lock button the window still will not go up. any one know whats gone wrong or offer any advice.


----------



## Fabian (Jun 16, 2010)

I have something simular like that... sometimes my window goes half way, stops and goes down again.
But when it stays down I can get it up by "keep pushing" the knop instead of giving it a 1 time push.
Have you tried just to keep the lever pushed?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

yes i have tryed holding my finger on the switch still nothing. my passenger side works fine though. never had a problem before with the window. just very strange!!


----------



## Fabian (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok, that is as far as my knowlegdge on the windows go... but I remember there was a post a few weeks ago by "resetting"the door windows if I recall well... I am not so good in the "searching" department on this forumbut maybe you can find it... good luck anyway :!:


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

Windows reset is:-

With ignition on, using both switches select windows all the way down then all the way up. Let go of switches then select up again and hold for 5 seconds before ignition off.

This worked for me when I had a similar problem with the passenger window.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

thankyou. i will try this first thing in the morning as afriend is looking after it for me locked in a garage tonight for safety.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Happened to me when I first had the TT for a few months.

Lock the car.

Use the key in the drivers door and hold to the left and then to the right and the windows will reset.

Worked for me

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

update- tryed the reset and putting the key in the door but still nothing  . so i took my car to audi. I explained to the mechanic what the problem was and all he did was try the switch listen for a click noise, still nothing then holding the window switch in the up position proceeded to bang the door card with his fist!!!!. then told me the window motor had packed up!. price for repair 160 for motor plus labour [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'd try to operate the motor without it being engaged on the carrier and see if its dead, may be just stuck and a little free running will some more life out of it.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks wak for the advice. i will get them to check before doing any work.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I had this problem on my passenger side and it was the motor, I had another forum member come round yesterday evening with the same problem and again pretty sure it is the motor.

It is a pretty simple job to change it yourself, give me a shout if you like and I can talk you through it 

Charlie


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

My roadster window went down today and won't come back up. There is a click and definite movement in the lower plastic cable going to the motor so I think the motor is ok. Can anyone help me get this sorted ?


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

this was useful viewtopic.php?t=52152&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=20


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

Have got the thing going again but it is very hit and miss with regard to the window function. It goes all the way down on auto but on the return upward journey only goes to 3/4 before going back down and stopping 1/4 up. Have tried the key and door button reset but it still persists. Wonder if the window regulator frame needs to be adjusted or Would vagcom be of use?


----------

